# Engine Restore + VQ35DE= Failure



## gitbse (May 14, 2013)

So I used some Restore brand engine Restore crap in my 3.5 altima today. I wished I had known that it causes problems before I did it. 

Rough idle, seems like constant misfiring. So I did a code scan, and sure enough it comes up with random misfires, and camshaft timing sensors over-advanced. Exactly like I had read many other people dealing with after using this stuff. 

So, on the advice of many, I bought some seafoam. My question is, will a full oil flush and seafoam fix the issue? Will seafoam itself clean it up, or should I definitely flush it?

Or, will a flush and clean even do anything? Or will I have to replace the sensors... :lame:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the engine was properly maintained as far as oil changes, it shouldn't need any flushing. I don't see why you would have to replace any sensors. I would change the oil and filter and see what happens. Use a good, quality oil filter like genuine Nissan or Purolator Pure One and API certified 5W30.


----------

